# Detailing News - I Love DW4 Wax -Limited Numbers at Waxstock



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Its here - DW 4 - A pure Show Wax (limited in numbers) - this is a very special pour designed to be a pure Show wax and give ultimate Bling -




























:thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

If there's any left after Waxstock I'd be interested in picking one up.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

cossiecol said:


> If there's any left after Waxstock I'd be interested in picking one up.


Me too please.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Yep I will love to have one as well:thumb: hopefully that will be two new waxes I'll be picking up on Sunday :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

cossiecol said:


> If there's any left after Waxstock I'd be interested in picking one up.





dholdi said:


> Me too please.


Ive kept a couple back for you chaps

will try and sort out later this week


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

If you have any left, could I grab one?

Thanks (hopefully)


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

fatdazza said:


> If you have any left, could I grab one?
> 
> Thanks (hopefully)


Dazza yes :thumb:

Ill do my best to get some packing but off on hols soon so might be when I get back if that's ok

:thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

WHIZZER said:


> Dazza yes :thumb:
> 
> Ill do my best to get some packing but off on hols soon so might be when I get back if that's ok
> 
> :thumb:


Excellent - Thanks Whizzer. No great rush - Enjoy the hols :thumb:


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Are these only available from yourself Whizzer?


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

I would love one of these if you have any left please?


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

fatdazza said:


> Excellent - Thanks Whizzer. No great rush - Enjoy the hols :thumb:


Sane here thanks, have a good one :thumb:


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

It would be great, if there is a chance to grab DW Waxstock wax!


----------



## Manny4pacman (Jul 24, 2017)

If there still left i would like to collect one to


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Typeroz said:


> Are these only available from yourself Whizzer?





uggski said:


> I would love one of these if you have any left please?





mrbig1 said:


> It would be great, if there is a chance to grab DW Waxstock wax!





Manny4pacman said:


> If there still left i would like to collect one to


Yes I do have some :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ill try and get 3 out today cossiecol Dholdi and fatdazza


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

WHIZZER said:


> Yes I do have some :thumb:


 I thought you were away on your holibobs. Happy to wait till you are back. Please PM me payment details I'll sort payment out.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd hate to hassle you, but I need one for my DW collection too 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Right I think that's everybody who has asked sorted


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Received yesterday, thanks for sorting it out.


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

Arrived today. Thanks for sorting it. :thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Mine arrived too, thanks Bill.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Mine arrived safe and sound - many thanks Whizzer :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

^ thanks to all think we are down to the last 5-6 now !!!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

WHIZZER said:


> ^ thanks to all think we are down to the last 5-6 now !!!


how much are/were these whizzer? i completely forgot to pick one up when i came over :wall:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

And out of curiosity who blended the DW waxes this year...I've probably missed who it was


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> And out of curiosity who blended the DW waxes this year...I've probably missed who it was


Bouncers as usual


----------



## Vsti (Oct 27, 2013)

Can i have one with postage to Austria please?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Vsti said:


> Can i have one with postage to Austria please?


I can try and sort this when im back from hols as I don't know how much that would be ( think postage non tracked is around £4.10)


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Got one for me Bill?


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

I would like one if any left, got the first three so would be great too add to.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Give me a tinkle if any left please bill


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

last couple remaining


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

How much are they delivered please?


----------

